# leigh FMT Pro Jig



## mrainc (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi-I'm Mike and new to the forum. I'm thinking of buying a Leigh FMT Pro Mortise and Tenor jig primarily to construct a set of chairs and a bedroom furniture. Would this jig compare well to other manufacturer's. Also, does anyone know of a used jig for sale?


Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Mike welcome to the forum,
I am unable to help you but I am sure someone will able to, again welcome.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Mike, welcome to the community.. The FMG is considered by many to be about as good as it gets for that kind of money. Now I don't happen to own one, but wouldn't mind owning one  I've followed this jig for quite some time and the vast majority of owners/users are very well satisfied with it. If your looking for a deal on one, check Ebay..they are on there quite often in the 5-600 dollar range, add more for accessories and there are many..Craigs List is another source to find one once in a while.. If you can be patient and are willing to put in some computer time,, you can find a deal


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrainc said:


> Hi-I'm Mike and new to the forum. I'm thinking of buying a Leigh FMT Pro Mortise and Tenor jig primarily to construct a set of chairs and a bedroom furniture. Would this jig compare well to other manufacturer's. Also, does anyone know of a used jig for sale?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


no comparison...
it's in a league all it's own...

as far as know active users of Leigh rarely part w/ theirs....
there really isn't anything to trade up to...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike.

_I have moved your post to a forum that may get more response_...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Mike and welcome

You know at that price (or at least what we over here have to pay for them) I'd seriously consider a Festool Domino insteal. There isn't much in it at UK prices

Regards

Phil


----------



## Michael H (Aug 15, 2009)

Mike, I have the FMT Pro. I use it all the time. I just finished a set of 12 dining chairs for a client. Set up, repeatability and ease of use are all spot on. Angled tenons, critical for most chair construction is simple and quick. Using the side stop, table stops and stops on the outriggers, I can make precise and repeatable M&Ts. A couple of test cuts and I can dial in perfect fitting joints. I even use it for floating tenons, by making my own tenon stock on the planer and rounding over on the router table. I have the Festool Domino DF500 as well, but my go to for M&T joints is the FMT. I like having the work piece held stationary in the jig. IMO, eliminates a lot of the chance for error. The Domino has it's place in my shop, but the FMT has replaced most operations I used to do with my hollow chisel mortiser and tenoning jig.


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

*Leigh FMT*



mrainc said:


> Hi-I'm Mike and new to the forum. I'm thinking of buying a Leigh FMT Pro Mortise and Tenor jig primarily to construct a set of chairs and a bedroom furniture. Would this jig compare well to other manufacturer's. Also, does anyone know of a used jig for sale?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I have one complete with the book and all of the templates you can have for $600 plus shipping.
I live near Seattle.
Dick


----------



## wanz (Dec 22, 2010)

delmi said:


> I have one complete with the book and all of the templates you can have for $600 plus shipping.
> I live near Seattle.
> Dick


Hi Delmi, 

Is your pro still available?

Thanks

wanz


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

No. I have decided to keep it.
Thanks for the reply.
Dick


----------



## wanz (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Wanz but I have decided to keep it for now. But at 84 years of age you never know.
Dick


----------



## wanz (Dec 22, 2010)

Well you can contact me if you change your mind


----------



## delmirj (Jan 10, 2013)

wanz said:


> Hi Delmi,
> 
> Is your pro still available?
> 
> ...


Sorry, It is no longer available.
Dick


----------

